# Medical News Today- Diagnosing IBS, celiac disease, Crohn's disease and other gastrointestinal illnesses with the help of 'nanojuice'



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Located deep in the human gut, the small intestine is not easy to examine. X-rays, MRIs and ultrasound images provide snapshots but each suffers limitations. Help is on the way.

View the full article


----------

